# Zahlungsmodul



## sebastianh (4. Jan. 2013)

Habe da mal ein Paar Fragen bzw. Anmerkungen.

Als erstes ist mir aufgefallen das auf der "ispconfig.de" Seite
unter "ispconfig.de/ispconfig-3/ispconfig-3-zahlungsmodul/"
die alte Doku noch verlinkt ist.

Das zum eigentlich modul
Wenn ich bei einer abgeschlossenen Rechnung das häckchen bei gedruckt rausnehme und diese dann als entwurf Speicher
verschwindet diese abgeschlossene Rechnung und steht bei Entwürfen. Die Rechnung bleibt zwar abgeschlossen, wird aber nicht mehr gelistet.
Eigentlich sollte man das Häckchen auch nicht mehr entfernen konnen, wenn eine rechnung gedruckt wurde, ist die Rechnung erledigt. 
Sollte ich ne Rechnung das zweite mal drucken sollte der vermerk 
Kopie draufstehen. Da es ja ein Rechnung auch nur einmal geben kann

Warum ist es nicht möglich einen Enwurf als PDF Datei anzuzeigen?

Wenn man unter dem Menüpunkt Rechnung eine Rechnung erstellt, diese dann als Entwurf speichert und dann versucht zu löschen, 
landet man nicht bei Entwürfen sondern bei Rechnungen

Bei dem Menüpunkt "Entwürfe" steht oben "Rechnungen" als Überschrift

Das mit den Proforma Rechnungen finde ich suboptimal.
So wie ich das verstanden haben ist das ja ein Rechnungs-Template welche für Abonnements/ Wiederkehrende Rechnungen dienen soll.
Jedoch gibt es doch Artikelvorlagen und wiederkehrende Artikel (dazu später noch mal)
Eventuell wäre eine Aufteilung sinnvoller das man sagt es in Intern Dokumenttypen gibt. 
Diese könnte dann jeder Erweitern oder ändern.

Bsp.:
Typ 1.
trägt Namen Rechnung 
abgeschlossen können diese nicht gelöscht werden
erscheinen in der Statistik
Typ 2
trägt Namen Entwurf
abgeschlossen können diese gelöscht werden
erscheinen nicht in der Statistik

Dann könnte man weitere Typen einfügen zum Beispiel für einen Kostenvoranschlag, Lieferscheine, etc. da fallen mir noch tausend Sachen ein
eine schöne sauber Struktur habe ich hier gefunden Rechnung schreiben | Angebot erstellen | Rechnungssoftware | Rechnungsprogramm
Ist auf jeden fall mal einen Blick wert.

Dann wäre es noch schön wenn man unter dem Punkt Kunden die Möglichkeit hätte alle Rechnungen zu diesem Kunden anzuzeigen

Bei der Möglichkeit das PDF-Rechnung Template auszuwählen, gibt es einmal die Möglichkeit "default_no_vat" jedoch steht im "footer" dann trotzdem "UST ID:"
obwohl das Feld leer ist das selbe gilt auch für die anderen angaben im "footer" Wenn etwas nicht angegeben wurde, sollte auch das Kürzel dazu nicht stehen.

Artikelvorlagen und wiederkehrende Artikel sollten irgendwie zusammen gepackt werden, bei beiden dreht es sich um die eigentlichen Artikel. Kann ja auch vorkommen das ein "einfacher" Artikel
irgendwann zum "wiederkehrenden" Artikel wird, dann will man diesen nicht komplett neu anlegen

Als Erweiterung wäre noch eine Art "Stempeluhr" nicht schlecht gerade im Support Bereich bei z.B. Fernwartung wo nach Zeit abgerechnet wird.
Eine andere Idee wäre noch das man einem Kunden weitere Datensätze zuordnen kann. Wenn man eine Rechnung schreibt, suche ich mir ja Kunde raus, 
zusätzlich wäre es aber noch gut wenn man gleich die dazugehöre Domain auf der Rechnung stehen hat. Das spart einem selbst zeit, aber auch dem Kunden bei der Zuordnung der Rechnungen.
Das selbe wäre bei Support Verträgen wenn diese für unterschiedliche Abteilungen wären. In dem Fall wäre es auch immer die selbe Kundennummer aber zur internen Fakturierung ist das hält nötig.
Das beste Beispiel fällt mir im KFZ Bereich ein. Ein Kunden kann mehrere Autos haben. Also so eine Art Zuordnung wäre mal noch eine nette Erweiterung

Sprachvariable "contact_error_empty" fehlt

Ich glaube das war es erst mal was mir Ein-/Auffällt

LG Sebastian


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2013)

Danke für Deine Anregungen und Hinweise. Aktuell ist die Zahlungmodulversion 1.2 und nicht 1.1. Wenn Du die mail mit dem Update damals nicht erhalten hast, dann sende mir bitte eine Email an info [at] ispconfig [dot] org



> Warum ist es nicht möglich einen Enwurf als PDF Datei anzuzeigen?


Die Voransicht von Rechnungen im Zahlungsmodul erfolgt als HTML und nicht als PDF. Ich habe das als feature request im Bugtracker eingefügt.



> Wenn man unter dem Menüpunkt Rechnung eine Rechnung erstellt, diese dann als Entwurf speichert und dann versucht zu löschen,
> landet man nicht bei Entwürfen sondern bei Rechnungen


Das wird in der nächsten Version behoben.



> Bei der Möglichkeit das PDF-Rechnung Template auszuwählen, gibt es einmal die Möglichkeit "default_no_vat" jedoch steht im "footer" dann trotzdem "UST ID:"
> obwohl das Feld leer ist das selbe gilt auch für die anderen angaben im "footer" Wenn etwas nicht angegeben wurde, sollte auch das Kürzel dazu nicht stehen.


Habe ich im Bugtracker aufgenommen.



> Das mit den Proforma Rechnungen finde ich suboptimal.
> So wie ich das verstanden haben ist das ja ein Rechnungs-Template welche für Abonnements/ Wiederkehrende Rechnungen dienen soll.


Nein, das hat nichts damit zu tun, siehe Wikipedia:

Proformarechnung


----------



## sebastianh (7. Jan. 2013)

Danke für die Antwort ;-)

Update habe ich gerade mal noch eingespielt, warum auch immer das nicht drauf war.

Habe aber noch 2 Sachen

Warum kann man bei abgeschlossenen Rechnungen artikel löschen oder hizufügen?

Kann man das modul komplett zurücksetzen, bzw was muss alles manuel gelöscht werden?

Lg Sebastian


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2013)

> Warum kann man bei abgeschlossenen Rechnungen artikel löschen oder hizufügen?


Schaue ich mir mal an.



> Kann man das modul komplett zurücksetzen, bzw was muss alles manuel gelöscht werden?


Lösche alle Tabellen die mit invoice anfangen in der bdispconfig Datenbank und dann importier die billingmodul sql Datei mit phpmyadmin in die dbispconfig datenbank um die Tabellen neu anzulegen.


----------

